# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مسدس” افعى الصحراء ” يستقطب المواطنيين في المملكة

## الحصن نيوز

يجتذب السلاح الفردي الاردني الجديد ( افعى الصحراء) الذي انتجه مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير (كادبي ) عدد كبير من المواطنيين, الذين توجهوا الى وزارة الداخلية لاستصدار الترخيص اللازم الذي يسمح لهم باقتنائه وذلك وفق قانون الاسلحة والذخائر.



 والمعروف ان مسدس أفعى الصحراء متعدد الأعيرة وقابل للاستخدام بكلتا اليدين بفاعلية عالية، وقد تم تصميمه لاستخدامات قوات الأمن الداخلي والعمليات الخاصة, فهو مسدس دقيق الإصابة سهل الصيانة والإدارة.



يشار إلى أن مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير مؤسسة عسكرية / مدنية مستقلة تأسست بإرادة ملكية سامية في عام 1999. ويعمل المركز تحت مظلة القوات المسلحة الأردنية ويعنى بالبحث والتطوير لتوفير حلول مثلى في المجالات الدفاعية والتجارية للأردن بشكل خاص والأسواق العالمية مما يسهم في توفير قدرات وطنية ترفد القوات المسلحة بالتكنولوجيا العسكرية المتطورة

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

